# Best Bodybuilding Coach



## NbleSavage (Jun 8, 2015)

Who's the best bodybuilding coach in the business today? Who would you hire for your prep if you just received an invite to the next Olympia?


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know shit about BBing but if I had the chance I'd like to train under Sibil Peteers, she cracks me up.


----------



## bvs (Jun 8, 2015)

bostin loyd


----------



## bvs (Jun 8, 2015)

also dennis james should be on that list. hes not my favourite but he has created some freaks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2015)

Hany Rambod


----------



## Milo (Jun 8, 2015)

Where's Glass? Dude is a legend.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 8, 2015)

Charles Glass looks like he knows his shit. And I'll second Peters. She seems very cool


----------



## Seeker (Jun 8, 2015)

Charles glass is a  Personal friend of mine but he doesn't develop and train the freaks of today. Dennis James has become a monster himself lately. Has anyone seen him recently? Damn!  George farah and hany Rambod are training the top Olympians. I'll give it to hany.


----------



## Milo (Jun 9, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Charles glass is a  Personal friend of mine but he doesn't develop and train the freaks of today. Dennis James has become a monster himself lately. Has anyone seen him recently? Damn!  George farah and hany Rambod are training the top Olympians. I'll give it to hany.



Dennis is a massive, massive dude.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 9, 2015)

Chris aceto is top notch, Dennis James does a lot of work with overseas guys which is cool


----------



## Godfather2112 (Jul 27, 2015)

Chris Aceto +1 ...


----------

